# My First Spawn Log CT male and UNknown Female



## BettaBros (Nov 13, 2013)

This was a great experience I was really excited that I was able to get them to spawn so readily. It is now day 5-6 and I have some free swimmers. My Brine Shrimp are ready and I can't wait to see what kind of genetics come out of the babies!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the spawn! Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## BettaBros (Nov 13, 2013)

It has been one week and one day as of today!!! My fry are readily taking my brine shrimp, I do not see them taking the microworms, but when i come back they are usually all gone. So, they must be getting eaten or I'm not seeing them. I think my male has a red loss color trait looking back at older photos of him and my female I think is either a VT or a HM, but I'm not for sure. Thanks!!!!


----------



## BettaBros (Nov 13, 2013)

Disaster struck all but 13 fry remain all others went tail up and died within a couple hours. I couldn't save them I tried everything I could. I am glad however that the 13 left look to be he strongest and biggest.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Have you changed the water? Could the temperature have spiked?


----------



## BettaBros (Nov 13, 2013)

I do WCs everyday and it stays at 80 degrees.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about that. 

What percentage of WCs did you do? And how do you replace the water? Pouring fresh water in or drip aged water? IME removing the gunk at the bottom and around 15-20% of the water is enough. Then I add aged water (2 days) with IAL and slowly drip over night (One drop per 4-5 secs).


----------



## BettaBros (Nov 13, 2013)

I removing the water with a siphon and using another siphon to put the new water in. I was doing about 1/2-1/3 water changes making sure te water was the same temperature. I have twelve pairs of eyes left and I don't think one is gonna make it.


----------



## BettaBros (Nov 13, 2013)

My remaining 13 are looking great just under a half inch now.


----------



## BettaBros (Nov 13, 2013)

*Something is wrong.*

They aren't growing fast. They are barely half an inch long.


----------



## BettaBros (Nov 13, 2013)

I am worried they arent growing fast


----------

